# HO flood load silo from pvc



## bishop (Oct 4, 2012)

Son wanted a silo for his HO layout so, I built one out of 3" pvc and notched it for the belts and run through track. Printed front and back flag onto sticker paper wrapped around (piano wire) pole. Poly styrene scraps for hand rails, I don't like the section lines, I didn't tape the gaps close enough and painted them too dark. But, my young'n likes it. Don't pay attention to the backdrops, he didn't want me to finish the mountain or sky.
[URL="[/URL]


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The section lines look like you weathered them intentionally. I like it that way!

You need a ladder up to the top / flag somewhere, right?

TJ


----------



## bishop (Oct 4, 2012)

oh, the flag is on the silo on a small "poll", it looks like it's on the wall behind it now that I look at it. I agree with the ladder idea, I wanted to put one on but he got impatient and wanted to put in on his layout. I have built a few more for my n scale and I'm spending more time on them.


----------



## bishop (Oct 4, 2012)

*ladder*



tjcruiser said:


> The section lines look like you weathered them intentionally. I like it that way!
> 
> You need a ladder up to the top / flag somewhere, right?
> 
> TJ


oh yeah, I got confused, I have a brass HO scale ladder, just haven't took the time to paint and put it on yet.


----------

